# Hard Drive not detected on boot



## dwag70 (Feb 3, 2007)

Swapped a CD Drive which should not cause this but it is where the problem started 

Try to boot and it does not detect the drive. Auto detect does not find any drives 

Let it continue to try and it ask for a boot disk when supplied it still will not boot. 

Tried to set the paramaters for the drive myself and boot it did not detect ? 

What is going on ? I am lost ... Any ideas or ways to take this ? 
it is an AMD K7 750 motherboard?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

What to you have for drives and how are they attached? Meaning what's on which cable. All Jumper settings OK?


----------



## dwag70 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have disconnted all drives And the jumper are set correctly 
except the HD


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

If there are no drives visable in BIOS and you are sure about the jumpers and cables, try resetting CMOS using the jumper located near the battery. Let me know if you don't know how to this or there isn't one.


----------



## dwag70 (Feb 3, 2007)

When I boot I get this 
RPL-ROM-ADR 00d0-09fc 085f
RPL-ROM -IRQ 5
RPL-ROM-CC00
RPL-ROM-FFC

Boot failure Please insert boot Disk 
And that message repeats over and over

I did attempt to reset the CMOS but maybe I did not do it correctly


----------



## dwag70 (Feb 3, 2007)

So I reset the CMOS again and got two Messages 
CMOS Battery LOW and 
CMOS Memory wrong size 

Then went into CMOS Set up reset Date and tried to get it to auto detect HHD ...


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Try going into CMOS and choose Default settings. Save and exit.


----------



## dwag70 (Feb 3, 2007)

Did that and it still will not dectect the HHD 

Removed the battery sicne it will pop out and tried again still no luck on finding the HHD .... 

Still no luck 


But when you watch the boot order that pops up on the screen it is not in the order I set 
Keep looking for SCSI and Network to boot from


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know you've done some of this, so just look at it as an overview. If no HD seen in BIOS:

Wrong jumper settings
Bad Cable
Bad IDE controller. Try the other one.
Bad Power Connector
Cmos not reset correctly
Dead HD
Bad MB


----------

